# What Kind Of Piranha?



## Simon_Tyler (Sep 10, 2011)

that's my new piranha ! it's wild ! i think a wild red belly piranha... what do u think guys?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pygocentrus Nattererii


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, your typical red belly!...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Jup, P.nattereri...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pygocentrus natt.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats a Natt lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

"Post Deleted By memento On Yesterday, 03:42 PM.

remember what you taught me Frank - don't get into useless wars. Don't seek the confrontation yourself, be the bigger mind







"

My apologies to this thread. after awhile and as long as I've been on fury, I've had to deal with ignorance of information being contributed. This meaning those that give ID's without even the slightest background on how to do it successfully. Coming out with outrageous statements on even suggesting a species is a hybrid or half-breed puts into the minds of the less learned wrong information. In over 50 years of studying piranhas I have yet to see one single half-breed piranha much less a hybrid. The only place a hybrid can be created is in a lab with strict guidelines. I seriously doubt any reputable scientist would invest time and money to make a hybrid piranha. Only in make believe and Hollywood, which I think a few here watch to much of.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No problem Frank.
I fully understand where that came from. No apologies needed.

Like I explained, I hope this forum will continue to be a little more serious one without all the personal crap that's been going on. I don't mind that in general discussion forums or the Lounge, but in here it just derails topics and makes topic confusing.
I know I'm just a forum assistent, so left the option for mods and admins to restore the post, as will I do in the future if I decide to remove a post.

But let's not seek the confrontations ourselves - they are allready served us on a golden plate on a regular schedule ;0


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

memento said:


> No problem Frank.
> I fully understand where that came from. No apologies needed.
> 
> Like I explained, I hope this forum will continue to be a little more serious one without all the personal crap that's been going on. I don't mind that in general discussion forums or the Lounge, but in here it just derails topics and makes topic confusing.
> ...


I hope the above is the sort of stuff u 2 will keep to pm on the up and coming Pkeepers







dont spoil it with ur in and out of love sessions in our faces pls


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

locust said:


> No problem Frank.
> I fully understand where that came from. No apologies needed.
> 
> Like I explained, I hope this forum will continue to be a little more serious one without all the personal crap that's been going on. I don't mind that in general discussion forums or the Lounge, but in here it just derails topics and makes topic confusing.
> ...


I hope the above is the sort of stuff u 2 will keep to pm on the up and coming Pkeepers







dont spoil it with ur in and out of love sessions in our faces pls
[/quote]
Now don't get jealous


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> No problem Frank.
> I fully understand where that came from. No apologies needed.
> 
> Like I explained, I hope this forum will continue to be a little more serious one without all the personal crap that's been going on. I don't mind that in general discussion forums or the Lounge, but in here it just derails topics and makes topic confusing.
> ...


I hope the above is the sort of stuff u 2 will keep to pm on the up and coming Pkeepers







dont spoil it with ur in and out of love sessions in our faces pls
[/quote]
Now don't get jealous








[/quote]

Im not jealous..lets face it Frank ur well passed ur prime


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

locust said:


> No problem Frank.
> I fully understand where that came from. No apologies needed.
> 
> Like I explained, I hope this forum will continue to be a little more serious one without all the personal crap that's been going on. I don't mind that in general discussion forums or the Lounge, but in here it just derails topics and makes topic confusing.
> ...


I hope the above is the sort of stuff u 2 will keep to pm on the up and coming Pkeepers







dont spoil it with ur in and out of love sessions in our faces pls
[/quote]
Now don't get jealous








[/quote]

Im not jealous..lets face it Frank ur well passed ur prime








[/quote]
Your welcome to take over.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> No problem Frank.
> I fully understand where that came from. No apologies needed.
> 
> Like I explained, I hope this forum will continue to be a little more serious one without all the personal crap that's been going on. I don't mind that in general discussion forums or the Lounge, but in here it just derails topics and makes topic confusing.
> ...


I hope the above is the sort of stuff u 2 will keep to pm on the up and coming Pkeepers







dont spoil it with ur in and out of love sessions in our faces pls
[/quote]
Now don't get jealous








[/quote]

Im not jealous..lets face it Frank ur well passed ur prime








[/quote]
Your welcome to take over.
[/quote]

No thanks..you dont know where a Dutchmans been..oh f*ck im regretting this post already


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here at fury of course. You can be their chief scientist









Better let a doctor check your hands


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

[quote name='hastatus' timestamp='1316204935' post='2758469']
Here at fury of course. You can be their chief scientist









Are u belittling my prowess as an ichthyologist?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Here at fury of course. You can be their chief scientist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just been waiting years to see it


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Here at fury of course. You can be their chief scientist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just been waiting years to see it








[/quote]
I agree


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

locust said:


> Here at fury of course. You can be their chief scientist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just been waiting years to see it








[/quote]
I agree








[/quote]


----------

